# Mixing SS & Brass



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Any problems with mixing SS and Brass ? Besides Looks, no troublewith brass and stainless metal properties are there. Putting a switch where it won't be seen anyhow.


 


Thank, Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Mixing SS & Brass*

No problem, but you might notice a difference in loco speed running over that section. I had converted to SS track, but there was a spot on the inner loop where the loco would slightly, but noticably slow just for a short while. Went over there, still had a 1 foot piece of brass. Even though it was clean, there was a difference. 

No problem using SS or brass joiners, but I would use rail clamps on switches. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

I had an experience similar to Greg's.  I ran out of stainless when I was constructing my railroad, and ended up using some brass.  There were noticable differences in performance, even with clean track. 

Other than that, there were no other issues.

Mark


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Mixing SS & Brass*

Ok thanks Greg & Mark. So Stainless runs better then !


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I mixed brass and SS when I replaced all of my brass and SS with no problems with the connections. I then replaced all the SS with brass (no not for fun) and with a mix had no problems again. It took me about 1 year to go each way. I think I may have a few feet of SS still in one yard so it has been there for quite a long time. 

Art


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Mixing SS & Brass*

Bryan, I would say that on the whole, SS is going to be better virtually all the time. It is less affected by atmospheric conditions. Brass is much more affected. 

Again, I will state that many people have no problem with brass. 

Also, speaking of exceptions, Art is the only guy I know that has had terrific problems with SS. He got some kind of black gunk that stuck to the rails. I have followed this very closely, and some people have found certain conditions that did this. One guy was spraying his house for mildew and got it on the track and it made black gunk on the rails. Researching SS, certain chlorine compounds can do this. Not saying this was Art's problem, but it's a possibility that there is something in the air where he lives or something got on the rails. 

For track power, I prefer SS. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to add that last summer I sprayed some weed killer in my yard and the overspray got on the rails and resulted in a 'black residue' stuff on the rail.   Had never seen it before in the years prior running SS and realized it was what I was spraying.  Eventually it cleaned off.   Don't know if it would have been an issue for brass (assume it would) but you do have to watch what chemicals get splashed on the track. 

I agree with Greg, I prefer SS for track power.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/24/2008 10:55 AM
I have to add that last summer I sprayed some weed killer in my yard and the overspray got on the rails and resulted in a 'black residue' stuff on the rail.   Had never seen it before in the years prior running SS and realized it was what I was spraying.  Eventually it cleaned off.   Don't know if it would have been an issue for brass (assume it would) but you do have to watch what chemicals get splashed on the track. 
The chemicals that make it onto my track (brass) tends to consist of the biodegradable remnants of passing birds and squirrels (squirrels seem to think that the track that runs close to my pond is their runway to the water in the waterfall). So far none has fallen in and drowned./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Mark


----------

